# What Can Be Done to Promote Glabrousness as an Attractive Trait in Men?



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 5, 2019)

For much of recorded human history, glabrousness (i.e., hairlessness) has been promoted as an attractive trait in women, but not in men; not only is it acceptable for men to be hairy, it is expected, a social convention that I very much dislike. For many years, I have been shaving my face, underarms, and pubic region regularly, and I had my arms and legs waxed several years ago and now keep them shaven, as well (at some point, soon, I plan to have laser hair removal performed on various places of my body); I have no regrets about that, and wish that I had done it years earlier.

At the gym where I exercise, most of the men do not shave their underarms or legs, and I find their hair in those regions to be very unattractive; I obviously have never expressed that dislike, since no one has ever commented on the fact that my legs and underarms are hairless, but I still wish that I could do something about it.

I feel that it is both unfair an nonsensical that glabrousness is promoted as attractive for women, but not for men; i.e., the majority of hair removal products are marketed toward women, but there are actually products that claim to promote growth of facial hair in men.  I feel that men with no body hair look younger, more cultured, and less savage, so I wish to upset the _status quo_ that currently exists. In Japan, _bishonen_ characters, such as Sesshomaru, Itachi Uchiha, and Byakuya Kuchiki, are very popular, so there must be a way to increase their popularity in the west, as well.

What does everyone else say about this? What can be done to promote glabrousness as an attractive trait in men?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2019)

Nothing.  Lack of hair implies lack if testosterone.  Some women are into that but that is a less "manly" trait.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 5, 2019)

it's a matter of taste; some women are into clean-shaven pretty boys, and others prefer the more manly, grizzled look

in regards to keeping your legs and arms hairless: a lot of bodybuilders remove hair in those regions so they can see their muscle striations and veins better. however, that's generally done for competitions or photoshoots. for the 'average' guy, it probably just looks a little weird - a penis without pubic hair, for example, would kind of look pre-pubescent


----------



## Gin (Feb 5, 2019)

from my experience less body hair on men is considered on average more attractive, especially in the US

by which i mean shaving your chest/upper body, shaving your legs is probably considered a little odd by most

it's all a matter of preference though, but ultimately what you, a (presumably) heterosexual male thinks is attractive in men probably isn't going to line up with what people who are actually attracted to men think

some women are just into overt """manliness"""


----------



## Gin (Feb 5, 2019)

you should honestly be thankful that there's a lot more accepted variability in how men can present themselves than women tbh

a man with minimal body hair is still going to find plenty of female interest if they're attractive enough

a woman with copious body hair? good luck


----------



## Drake (Feb 5, 2019)

Uh, don't most male movie stars shave their body hair? Men in magazines and photoshoots are always hairless too, so I'm not sure what you're talking about.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 5, 2019)

I've noticed that you have this obsession with trying to change the world to view things in the same manner that you view things. For example, if most of the world saw something as red and you saw it as blue, you would then sit and ponder on how you can convince other people to see it as blue just like you. When instead it would simply be easier if you saw things as red like most other people.

Your rigidness and inflexibility is your biggest flaw in life. A real life Stannis Baratheon.


----------



## Magic (Feb 5, 2019)

This is a weird topic...

I enjoy having chest hair, and hairy legs. Ladies love the chest hair.

I embrace the animal. 


My asian friend who is hairless on his arms etc, is envious of my hairiness. :/ 

So yeah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ashi (Feb 5, 2019)

I shave like once a week since it just grows into this uncomfortable stuble

There's probs products to keep it from growing but meh it doesn't hurt


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 5, 2019)

I don’t mind if men are hairless or somewhat hairy. What matters more is them being comfortable in their own skin.

DDJ, you should 100% do whatever grooming routine makes you comfortable, but ngl I do find it a little  narcissistic.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 5, 2019)

It's a personal preference, not a general concensus. I think it depends on the person in question and what looks best for them.

I currently have a thick beard, but I plan on shaving it all off in a few months. I like to alternate between a beard and smooth face. 

As for body hair, I keep my chest and stomach hair free, but everything else I let grow. I do trim/manscape my pubic region though so that it doesn't look so wild.


----------



## Xel (Feb 6, 2019)

Hey, I'm sure some find it attractive. I prefer it when guys have at least some body hair - from little to average. Completely hairless or overly hairy aren't my types but it's totally fine when someone is like that


----------



## kire (Feb 6, 2019)

Not a damn thing!

Ddj, have you ever considered why you care so much about these things?  Social convention..so called "normal"  it's all crap!

Do what you want to do..so what if others don't like it or approve of it.  You expect others to adapt to you...that isn't going to happen.  The few or the one maybe..but not the masses.  Not everybody is going to like what you like, or think what you think.  Once you accept that you might find life just a touch easier.
Live and let live.

I honestly prefer less hair, not hairless. I see beastly men and it's not my thing. I understand some men shaving legs and pits for whatever reason and it doesn't bother me but I don't find it attractive either.
But again, that is just me.d

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yamato (Feb 6, 2019)

Preferences.


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 6, 2019)

The norm these days is that males have no body hair at least. Look at all the hot movie stars, Jason Momoa, Dwayne Johnson, etc. are shaven below the neck usually. Bodybuilders also are usually hairless, a lot of them actually shaving their heads as well. As other people have stated here, the issue isn't what society finds attractive, it's that you don't have the confidence to just groom yourself the way you like. Your fixation on other people's preferences, and on comparing your accomplishments and such to theirs is unhealthy at best. Just live and let live man, you don't have to have society's blessing to do what makes you happy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Karma (Feb 6, 2019)

Drake said:


> Uh, don't most male movie stars shave their body hair? Men in magazines and photoshoots are always hairless too, so I'm not sure what you're talking about.


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 6, 2019)

I would say using Japanese culture as an example for why something should be able to work in the West is not something to do generally. Cultures vary dramatically and the circumstances that created those specific characters in Japanese cultures might not be fundamentally replicated in the West. 

As long as you have consistency in your choice of body hair (aka don't have shaved limbs and a hairy chest) people won't particularly pay attention to it. 

In terms of your assumption about Oral sex unless you have an outrageous amount of hair it doesn't particularly happen very often, plus pubic hair serves a function to the human body so I'd be hesitant to say you should remove all of it.


----------



## Island (Feb 6, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> I've noticed that you have this obsession with trying to change the world to view things in the same manner that you view things. For example, if most of the world saw something as red and you saw it as blue, you would then sit and ponder on how you can convince other people to see it as blue just like you. When instead it would simply be easier if you saw things as red like most other people.
> 
> Your rigidness and inflexibility is your biggest flaw in life. A real life Stannis Baratheon.


This is it, boys. This is the new copypasta.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Feb 6, 2019)

Make shaving easier than not shaving


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 6, 2019)

Jim said:


> Make shaving easier than not shaving



What kept you so long?


----------



## Jim (Feb 6, 2019)

Lord Valgaav said:


> What kept you so long?


For what?


----------



## Fëanáro (Feb 6, 2019)

Why are you so concerned with what other dudes do with their bodies? Why are you expecting them to make themselves attractive to you?

...And ah... well, shit, there's really no way of saying this without being super blunt. Even if everybody decided tomorrow that hairless was best, that Sasuke and Sesshoumaru were the most attractive versions of masculinity... just being hairless wouldn't automatically help you out. Ever seen a really unfortunate-looking cosplayer? It turns out that just putting on all the trappings of an attractive person doesn't make you attractive.


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 6, 2019)

Tendοu Sοuji said:


> plus pubic hair serves a function to the human body so I'd be hesitant to say you should remove all of it.



I’ve actually read that doctors are reporting far higher instances of UTIs, yeast infections and follicle irritation (red bumps) in people who shave it all off over long periods of time. It’s nature’s goalie against harmful bacteria. Sure a bald crotch looks great in porn but realistically it might be healthier to just keep it clean and trimmed.

Edit: If you’re going to do it anyway, this stuff is great for preventing follicle irritation:


----------



## Ashi (Feb 6, 2019)

Takaya said:


> Why are you so concerned with what other dudes do with their bodies? Why are you expecting them to make themselves attractive to you?
> 
> ...And ah... well, shit, there's really no way of saying this without being super blunt. Even if everybody decided tomorrow that hairless was best, that Sasuke and Sesshoumaru were the most attractive versions of masculinity... just being hairless wouldn't automatically help you out. Ever seen a really unfortunate-looking cosplayer? It turns out that just putting on all the trappings of an attractive person doesn't make you attractive.



Never change your avi


----------



## Son Goku (Feb 6, 2019)

Kitsune said:


> I’ve actually read that doctors are reporting far higher instances of UTIs, yeast infections and follicle irritation (red bumps) in people who shave it all off over long periods of time. It’s nature’s goalie against harmful bacteria. Sure a bald crotch looks great in porn but realistically it might be healthier to just keep it clean and trimmed.
> 
> Edit: If you’re going to do it anyway, this stuff is great for preventing follicle irritation:


That's exactly what I was referring to regarding the function of pubic hair. I don't think people realize that it isn't just there for show and does serve a purpose.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 6, 2019)

Can you get crabs if you don't have any pubic hair?


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 6, 2019)

Lord Valgaav said:


> Can you get crabs if you don't have any pubic hair?


Yes, they burrow into the skin actually.


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 6, 2019)

Moritsune said:


> Yes, they burrow into the skin actually.



....well that idea is out.


----------



## Magic (Feb 6, 2019)

Takaya said:


> Why are you so concerned with what other dudes do with their bodies? Why are you expecting them to make themselves attractive to you?
> 
> ...And ah... well, shit, there's really no way of saying this without being super blunt. Even if everybody decided tomorrow that hairless was best, that Sasuke and Sesshoumaru were the most attractive versions of masculinity... just being hairless wouldn't automatically help you out. Ever seen a really unfortunate-looking cosplayer? It turns out that just putting on all the trappings of an attractive person doesn't make you attractive.



Ohhhh shit this was cold. Assassin.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 6, 2019)

grease and oils are more likely to cling onto the head on your hair than on the hair in other regions or your body. does that mean you'll shave your head?

i genuinely don't understand this thread. didn't ava and moritsune basically already give you all the answers that you needed? that being clean shave  - within reason - is already seen as an attractive trait in men for some people, that it's down to preferences, and that your issue is just a projection of your own strange fixations??


----------



## Fëanáro (Feb 6, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Some things, such as grime or grease, _cling_ to hair, so I would rather not suffer from that. Some societies, such as the ancient Egyptians or native Americans, would shave their entire bodies, so that they would not catch lice or get grime in their hair. Plus, given how great standards of health and cleanliness now are, as well as the fact that most people wear clothing, the risk of contracting any infections to to having no body hair is very minuscule.


You: Standards of health and cleanliness are higher now and we wear clothes so shaving should be fine.
Also you: Hair gets icky dirt on it. 

If clothes and greater cleanliness apply to one, they also apply to the other.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 6, 2019)

also, grime getting on hair shouldn't be an issue if you shower and wash like a normal person...


----------



## Mider T (Feb 6, 2019)

Atlantic Storm said:


> also, grime getting on hair shouldn't be an issue if you shower and wash like a normal person...


You agree @Jim?


----------



## Smoke (Feb 6, 2019)

I think the only acceptable place to have hair, as humans...is the asshole.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kitsune (Feb 7, 2019)

Takaya said:


> You: Standards of health and cleanliness are higher now and we wear clothes so shaving should be fine.
> Also you: Hair gets icky dirt on it.
> 
> If clothes and greater cleanliness apply to one, they also apply to the other.



My thoughts went here.

To make a comparison, circumcision was invented by desert people who had no water and couldn’t bathe. These days we have soap and showers so a person can be clean either way.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 7, 2019)

A couple of reflections:

-I think it's not a good idea to attach assumptions to people based on hairlessness, namely the part you mentioned about being " younger, more cultured, and less savage." Everyone has a style or preference that works for them.

-I think people honestly look holistically at someone. While hair might be a dealbreaker for some, I think the person's entire presentation (not just physical) matter a lot more. Personality is something to think about.

I think approaching the issue in this way is unhealthy to be honest. It's too narrow of  a prism.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 7, 2019)

Atlantic Storm said:


> also, grime getting on hair shouldn't be an issue if you shower and wash like a normal person...



I shower or bathe every day, sometimes multiple times per day, and I always wash every part of my body with soap, because I take my hygiene and cleanliness very seriously.


----------



## kire (Feb 8, 2019)

Smoke said:


> I think the only acceptable place to have hair, as humans...is the asshole.


Don't they bleach those now..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke (Feb 8, 2019)

I want asshole hair to become so popular, that people try to grow it out so it looks like a horse tail.


----------



## kire (Feb 8, 2019)

A new look for the future.
That..would be something to see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Valgaav (Feb 8, 2019)

Smoke said:


> I want asshole hair to become so popular, that people try to grow it out so it looks like a horse tail.



Or get tattoos of faces on their asses and grow the hair to look like facial hair.


----------



## Jim (Feb 8, 2019)

Smoke said:


> I want asshole hair to become so popular, that people try to grow it out so it looks like a horse tail.


That's not possible


----------



## Fëanáro (Feb 8, 2019)

Jim said:


> That's not possible


Not with _that_ attitude it's not.


----------



## Jim (Feb 8, 2019)

Takaya said:


> Not with _that_ attitude it's not.


you can't attitude your way to growing a new limb.


----------



## Deleted member 161031 (Feb 9, 2019)

It's a preference and,  many times,  fashion. Personally I preffer men to have body hair but that's just my opinion and,  in no way,  a deal breaker.

I went to class with a guy who liked cyclism as a hobbie and saved his legs because it helped him. It was his choice so good for him,  although it wasn't caused by any aesthetic reason.


----------



## kire (Feb 10, 2019)

Jim said:


> you can't attitude your way to growing a new limb.


But is hair the same as a limb..
One can always go the extension route


----------



## Jim (Feb 10, 2019)

kire said:


> But is hair the same as a limb..
> One can always go the extension route


i suppose that works.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 10, 2019)

Well, I mean, seeing as how in some parts of the world its illegal to bust out your genitals in public I doubt you will ever really get that critical mass needed to make this a populous movement. Women tend to trim the hedges to offset bikini design so I mean it's more of a necessitated aesthetic.

But, I suppose to answer your question I would say when/if the right to shave your balls bare gets tied to the second amendments right to bear arms then it may become quite popular.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 10, 2019)

ane said:


> saved his legs because it helped him.


I would imagine not disabling yourself would be helpful, yes.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 10, 2019)

Smoke said:


> I think the only acceptable place to have hair, as humans...is the asshole.





Smoke said:


> I want asshole hair to become so popular, that people try to grow it out so it looks like a horse tail.



Did you not read my post about things clinging to hair? If a person had hair around their anus, they would need to worry about their feces being caught in it, which would unquestionably be a very uncomfortable sensation, and it would also make performing annilingus on that person very difficult.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 11, 2019)

I read it, but with a beautiful pony tail, not only clegs, but bitches will also be clinging on...like craaaaaaazy.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 11, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Posts such as this one make me wish that this forum had a vomiting emoticon.




I thought you hated smileys (and freedom of speech) though?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 12, 2019)

Mider T said:


>



So, we do have those? That is very nice to know.



Mider T said:


> I thought you hated smileys (and freedom of speech) though?



Not when they are actually relevant to the post that I am quoting, such as the one above, and I have been a member of this forum for close to thirteen years, now; anyone who knows me even somewhat should know how adamant I am about freedom of speech.


----------



## Skylar (Feb 12, 2019)

What did I just read?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 12, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> So, we do have those? That is very nie to


Like Bill Nye?


DemonDragonJ said:


> not when they are actually relevant to the post that I am quoting,


I told you, every smiley is relevant which is why the poster put it there.  Besides you changed your reasoning.  Last time you said it stretched the page or some dumb shit like that.


DemonDragonJ said:


> anyone who knows me even somewhat should know how adamant I am about freedom of speech.


Yea yea we know you hate it because your crop others' post, you aren't fooling us


----------



## nobody (Feb 14, 2019)

I honestly don't care about looking presentable just to appease societys bs standards of attractiveness.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 16, 2019)

How does anything get popular? Start doing it and make it look good.

I recently started full body shaving. Won't go back to hair. Never again. I don't sweat as much at work, I personally like how I look better, and fuck it. That's all I need.

First time took 3 hours, my limbs are naturally pretty hairy. Now it takes less than an hour to just get rid of it all weekly.

Especially if you live in a hot climate, just get rid of it man. You'll feel better. A lot better. Particularly when doing something active.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stelios (Feb 20, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> For much of recorded human history, glabrousness (i.e., hairlessness) has been promoted as an attractive trait in women, but not in men; not only is it acceptable for men to be hairy, it is expected, a social convention that I very much dislike. For many years, I have been shaving my face, underarms, and pubic region regularly, and I had my arms and legs waxed several years ago and now keep them shaven, as well (at some point, soon, I plan to have laser hair removal performed on various places of my body); I have no regrets about that, and wish that I had done it years earlier.
> 
> At the gym where I exercise, most of the men do not shave their underarms or legs, and I find their hair in those regions to be very unattractive; I obviously have never expressed that dislike, since no one has ever commented on the fact that my legs and underarms are hairless, but I still wish that I could do something about it.
> 
> ...




The reason nobody pointed out your hairless armpits and legs is because nobody gives a shit.

I like looking like savage. It’s always funny greeting snowflakes and them replying “H....Hello sir” just because I decided to rock that 5oclock shade today.

With that said you should cancel your subscription to that gym and run your own gym company. Accept only shaved, waxed and culturally enriched members as yourself.


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2019)

Stelios said:


> The reason nobody pointed out your hairless armpits and legs is because nobody gives a shit.
> 
> I like looking like savage. It’s always funny greeting snowflakes and them replying “H....Hello sir” just because I decided to rock that 5oclock shade today.
> 
> With that said you should cancel your subscription to that gym and run your own gym company. Accept only shaved, waxed and culturally enriched members as yourself.


Fuck them in the ass too?


----------



## Stelios (Feb 20, 2019)

RemChu said:


> Fuck them in the ass too?



Yeah but then that would not be a gym, it would be the sequel of “Waxed Assholes”.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 20, 2019)

In cold climates hair is where it's at. Beard, pubes, armpit hair, leg hair, unibrow whatever you can muster to stave off the cold.

Ironically I have little chest hair

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 20, 2019)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> In cold climates hair is where it's at. Beard, pubes, armpit hair, leg hair, unibrow whatever you can muster to stave off the cold.



Humans started wearing clothing to protect themselves from cold environments when they migrated north, which made hair unnecessary, so they lost it.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 20, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Humans started wearing clothing to protect themselves from cold environments when they migrated north, which made hair unnecessary, so they lost it.



So, like, you shaving your eyebrows and eyelashes now?


----------



## Smoke (Feb 21, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Posts such as this one make me wish that this forum had a vomiting emoticon.


The irony


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 21, 2019)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> So, like, you shaving your eyebrows and eyelashes now?



One time, when I was in high school, I shaved off my eyebrows, but I looked too weird, so I now instead have them threaded on occasion. It is too difficult to trim eyelashes, so I shall not bother with doing so. On that subject, I fail to understand why long eyelashes are promoted as an attractive trait in women, when both men and women have eyelashes and the size of eyelashes has absolutely no effect upon how well they keep grime out of their owner's eyes.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 21, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> On that subject, I fail to understand why long eyelashes are promoted as an attractive trait in women, when both men and women have eyelashes and the size of eyelashes has absolutely no effect upon how well they keep grime out of their owner's eyes.



For the same reason you find long hair attractive. Personal preference.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 21, 2019)

Atlantic Storm said:


> For the same reason you find long hair attractive. Personal preference.



The difference is that there is, in fact, an actual practical reason for long hair to be perceived as attraction, which I can explain to you, if you wish (but only if you wish, because I have grown tired of explaining it), but there only possible reason that I can conceive for having long eyelashes is to draw attention to the eyes, which may be good for promoting emotional intimacy, but is not an indicator of affluence in the way that long hair is.


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 21, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> One time, when I was in high school, I shaved off my eyebrows, but I looked too weird, so I now instead have them threaded on occasion. It is too difficult to trim eyelashes, so I shall not bother with doing so. On that subject, I fail to understand why long eyelashes are promoted as an attractive trait in women, when both men and women have eyelashes and the size of eyelashes has absolutely no effect upon how well they keep grime out of their owner's eyes.



One time I went like 3 months without shaving. Never got laid so much in my life.

I'm willing to bet if you go with @Smoke plans and braid your ass hair and to your head hair you will be a mad chick magnet.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 21, 2019)

???

long hair is not an indicator of affluence


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 21, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> but is not an indicator of affluence in the way that long hair is.



How did you reach this conclusion?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> One time, when I was in high school, I shaved off my eyebrows, but I looked too weird,


I hope you didn't wear a trenchcoat and all black too.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 21, 2019)

The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> One time I went like 3 months without shaving. Never got laid so much in my life.



What parts of your body did you not shave?



The Gr8 Destroyer said:


> I'm willing to bet if you go with @Smoke plans and braid your ass hair and to your head hair you will be a mad chick magnet.



I have no hair around my anus, a fact for which I am very thankful, because such hair would be difficult to shave, if I had it.



Atlantic Storm said:


> long hair is not an indicator of affluence





A Optimistic said:


> How did you reach this conclusion?



Have you ever wondered why most cultures across the world, with certain obvious exceptions, such as Africa, view long hair as a sign of beauty? In the early days of humanity, when humans were still hunter/gatherers, life spans were short, so people were focused on surviving; they did not have time to groom themselves. Therefore, long, well-groomed hair was a sign that a person was wealthy, did not need to spend their time hunting and gathering, and could afford the luxury of grooming themselves. Think about that logically; what other reason could there possibly be for long hair to be so popular?



Mider T said:


> I hope you didn't wear a trenchcoat and all black too.



Why do you say that? Is that a joke that I am not comprehending?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> What parts of your body did you not shave?


Pretty obvious.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 21, 2019)

Mider T said:


> Pretty obvious.



No, it is not; is he referring to his face, his underarms, or his pubic region?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> No, it is not; is he referring to his face, his underarms, or his pubic region?


I'm sure you're the only one here who can't tell.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 21, 2019)

Mider T said:


> I'm sure you're the only one here who can't tell.



In that case, why do you not enlighten me, oh, great golden god?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In that case, why do you not enlighten me, oh, great golden god?


Great Golden God* 

He's clearly talking about his face.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 21, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Have you ever wondered why most cultures across the world, with certain obvious exceptions, such as Africa, view long hair as a sign of beauty? In the early days of humanity, when humans were still hunter/gatherers, life spans were short, so people were focused on surviving; they did not have time to groom themselves. Therefore, long, well-groomed hair was a sign that a person was wealthy, did not need to spend their time hunting and gathering, and could afford the luxury of grooming themselves. Think about that logically; what other reason could there possibly be for long hair to be so popular?



I don't really want to generalise since societal beauty standards are a lot more complicated than what you perceive them to be, but the association you're thinking of is traditionally applied to women. In the case of men, people like Chris Hemsworth and Tom Hiddelston—who I assume would be your examples for beautiful men with long hair—were already incredibly handsome and look good either way. They also kept their hair short when they weren't playing their respective characters. I'm not into appearance-based stereotyping, but long hair on men definitely doesn't have the association that you think it does.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 21, 2019)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I don't really want to generalise since societal beauty standards are a lot more complicated than what you perceive them to be, but the association you're thinking of is traditionally applied to women. In the case of men, people like Chris Hemsworth and Tom Hiddelston—who I assume would be your examples for beautiful men with long hair—were already incredibly handsome and look good either way. They also kept their hair short when they weren't playing their respective characters. I'm not into appearance-based stereotyping, but long hair on men definitely doesn't have the association that you think it does.



In that case, what theory do you propose as an explanation for the near-universality of long hair as an attractive trait?


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I was being sarcastic in my previous post, if you could not tell.
> 
> 
> 
> If we presume that he was not simply fabricating that story to make me jealous, why would that make any difference? Women do not grow facial hair, so why would they want a man with facial hair? If I were a woman, there is no way that I would be attracted to a man with facial hair.


.... you still have alot to learn about the world.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 21, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In that case, what theory do you propose as an explanation for the near-universality of long hair as an attractive trait?



I think you might have misread my post. I don't believe long hair is a universally attractive trait. At least, not in the same way that you consider it to be. I personally prefer long hair on women, but this isn't the case with everyone or (probably) even the majority of people. To be honest, I'm not sure where you got this belief from...


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 21, 2019)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I think you might have misread my post. I don't believe long hair is a universally attractive trait. At least, not in the same way that you consider it to be. I personally prefer long hair on women, but this isn't the case with everyone or (probably) even the majority of people. To be honest, I'm not sure where you got this belief from...



I likely read it somewhere online after searching for the reason for which long hair is popular; I also learned why fair skin is seen as a sign of beauty in most cultures (again, with certain exceptions); would you like to know the reason for that, as well?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 21, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I likely read it somewhere online after searching for the reason for which long hair is popular; I also learned why fair skin is seen as a sign of beauty in most cultures (again, with certain exceptions); would you like to know the reason for that, as well?



Colonialism? Eurocentric beauty standards?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 21, 2019)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Colonialism? Eurocentric beauty standards?



No, the reason is that a person who would toil outside in the fields all day would likely have their skin darkened by the sun, but a person who could afford the luxury of staying inside and engaging in intellectual pursuits would likely have fair skin; it is no accident or coincidence that, in the story of _Snow White,_ the word "fair" is a synonym for "beautiful."


----------



## Fëanáro (Feb 21, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If we presume that he was not simply fabricating that story to make me jealous, why would that make any difference? Women do not grow facial hair, so why would they want a man with facial hair? If I were a woman, there is no way that I would be attracted to a man with facial hair.


...

"Men do not have breasts, so why would they want a woman with visible breasts? If I were a man, there is no way that I would be attracted to a woman with visible breasts."
Sounds just as ridiculous as that.

There's a word for women who are exclusively interested in the bodily attributes that other women are capable of, and it tends to be the word that indicates men really aren't their cup of tea...

(And the funny part is, men can develop breasts... and women can develop facial hair. Blanket statements can get very inaccurate.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Island (Feb 21, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Women do not grow facial hair, so why would they want a man with facial hair?


Women do not have penises, so why would they want a man with a penis?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Feb 21, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> No, the reason is that a person who would toil outside in the fields all day would likely have their skin darkened by the sun, but a person who could afford the luxury of staying inside and engaging in intellectual pursuits would likely have fair skin; it is no accident or coincidence that, in the story of _Snow White,_ the word "fair" is a synonym for "beautiful."



Yes, that's originally why fair skin was considered attractive in Western countries. The reason why these beauty standar—never mind, it's too late for this and I can't be bothered explaining this. I'll just end the post by saying society's tastes and preferences aren't as simple as you believe them to be. We aren't in the nineteenth century anymore.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke (Feb 22, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> If we presume that he was not simply fabricating that story to make me jealous, why would that make any difference? Women do not grow facial hair, so why would they want a man with facial hair? If I were a woman, there is no way that I would be attracted to a man with facial hair.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 22, 2019)

There is no response in that post, because I have no words.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 22, 2019)

@Island, @Takaya, I definitely deserved those responses; I should have given more thought to my previous post before I made it.



Atlantic Storm said:


> Yes, that's originally why fair skin was considered attractive in Western countries. The reason why these beauty standar—never mind, it's too late for this and I can't be bothered explaining this. I'll just end the post by saying society's tastes and preferences aren't as simple as you believe them to be. We aren't in the nineteenth century anymore.



Please do not stop your explanation before it is finished; I would like to hear it.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2019)

@DemonDragonJ 

How long is your hair?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> @DemonDragonJ
> 
> How long is your hair?



At this moment, it reaches nearly to my shoulders, but I would like to grow it down my back.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> At this moment, it reaches nearly to my shoulders, but I would like to grow it down my back.



So you wanna look loke the person in my avatar?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 22, 2019)

A Optimistic said:


> So you wanna look loke the person in my avatar?



No, I am clearly male, and having long hair will not change that.

This thread is clearly not producing any meaningful results, so I shall ask a moderator to close it.


----------



## A Optimistic (Feb 22, 2019)

Person in my avatar is also male.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 22, 2019)

DemonDragonJ said:


> This thread is clearly not producing any meaningful results, so I shall ask a moderator to close it.


This phrase is now a meme.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moritsune (Feb 22, 2019)

Topic closed I guess


----------

